# OG Kush X Purple Kush



## buklau (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys, i was lucky enough to pic up a couple grams of this stuff, and i must say that its some kill bud. It has a strong smell of green tea, and its high is very strong and psychedelic like, and is a strong indica so after a couple hours you'll be knocked out. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## lilroach (Jun 26, 2013)

From what I've read OG Kush is a very sought-after strain for med-buyers. I currently have Lemon OG Kush heading to 12/12 shortly and am looking forward to what that plant has to offer.

So far, the plant has been very easy to grow, no drama (yet), and takes LST very nicely.


----------



## xXCheech412Xx (Jul 3, 2013)

lilroach said:


> From what I've read OG Kush is a very sought-after strain for med-buyers. I currently have Lemon OG Kush heading to 12/12 shortly and am looking forward to what that plant has to offer.
> 
> So far, the plant has been very easy to grow, no drama (yet), and takes LST very nicely.


Oh how I wish I knew you in real life....I would kill to get that kind of strain from around where i live, i feel like that shit would have me RIPPED! haha best of luck to you, if its not a hassle id love to know how they turn out!


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 3, 2013)

God DAMN, I wish I lived in Southern Cali just for the Weed alone. I live in Australia so all my deals are done in the shady circumstances. That looks like some nice weed dude...Cant wait until my grow is done..


----------



## Bud Candy Man (Jul 10, 2013)

Pine Ice , Pine Exp , Sour OG and UK Cheese seem to like my set up . Start flushing tomorrow !!


----------

